# The best tactical flashlight EVER!



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi folks. I wanted to share what is IMO the BEST TACTICAL LIGHT available for purchase. This is absolutely incredible to watch. I have the SRT7 and I can't recommend anything else. This really will be the last light you will ever buy. Even thought the review says good to 2M submerged, the dive video shows it functioning at 32 meters deep. MUCH deeper than any of us will likely be. Truly Smokin04 APPROVED!









http://www.amazon.com/Nitecore-SRT7...&qid=1415148410&sr=8-2&keywords=Nitecore+SRT7


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Cool light, does it come with a crenelated bezel, cause a light is useless to me if I can't strike someones temple when I'm in the offence!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Cool tact light. How did you come across this gem?


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

I research everything man. I don't make a purchase of anything without trying to find the best purchase, best product, or best price.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Smokin04 said:


> I research everything man. I don't make a purchase of anything without trying to find the best purchase, best product, or best price.


But, is it made in US?


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

jro1 said:


> But, is it made in US?


Unfortunately...no. It's Chinese made...which sucks. But that doesn't make it a bad product. Just made in the wrong country.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

yup, just as I suspected, made in china, and Chinese owned! Thought it was too good to be true. Oh well, thought maybe you had something here, guess I will stick to surefire, for the same price too! nice find however, if your on a budget it works just fine! I would keep my surefire for my personal use, but these lights would be good to keep in the Truck or camper!


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

I'd love a USA made light like this...but man there is nothing even close to 960 lumens made by any american company...nor with that quality. It pains me to say that...but its true.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

check these out, I know most of us are on a tight budget. my surefire stays with me or on my XCR, but i keep one of these in my truck and the wife has one for her in her purse. they too are made in china, but if it breaks or getts stolen from the truck im only out $100.
Armytek Optoelectronics. The most technically advanced flashlights in the world

these are the lights we have for back up.
Armytek Predator Pro Flashlight. Unique Tactical Flashlight with Constant Brightness.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Surefire 6p for me


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

The links lead to the same light. I hear ya though man...it pains me to admit that ANYTHING made in China is better than made stuff made here...but there is a BIG difference between 670 and 960 lumens. I'm by no means saying that the link you posted is not a great product...but the SRT7 is just the premier unbeatable tactical light around.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Smokin04 said:


> The links lead to the same light. I hear ya though man...it pains me to admit that ANYTHING made in China is better than made stuff made here...but there is a BIG difference between 670 and 960 lumens. I'm by no means saying that the link you posted is not a great product...but the SRT7 is just the premier unbeatable tactical light around.


No worries, just throwin it out there! 960 lumens is pretty fricken briliant!


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Just my opinion but the brightest light is not always the most tactical light. I was taught that 98% of the time the correct lumen is "just bright enough" the other 2% of the time use a flash bang. I do like and have more than one surefire and mini mag.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

SecretPrepper said:


> Just my opinion but the brightest light is not always the most tactical light. I was taught that 98% of the time the correct lumen is "just bright enough" the other 2% of the time use a flash bang. I do like and have more than one surefire and mini mag.


Totally agree...which is why the .1(yes thats a POINT 1) to 960 lumen adjustability is an amazing feature.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

I wish I had more $ to spend on stuff like this, it would be nice to compare with my other lights, I'm a bit of a techy when it comes to this stuff. always searching for the next best thing.....sigh :sad:


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Smokin04 said:


> Totally agree...which is why the .1(yes thats a POINT 1) to 960 lumen adjustability is an amazing feature.


I did not see the adjustability. That range is nice.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Let me ask a question that will clear up the whole situation, for me: is it legal for a civilian to buy and use flash-bang grenades?


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> Let me ask a question that will clear up the whole situation, for me: is it legal for a civilian to buy and use flash-bang grenades?


Umm...no. Unless you have a Class III. Perfectly clear.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> Let me ask a question that will clear up the whole situation, for me: is it legal for a civilian to buy and use flash-bang grenades?


A quick burst of 960 lumens would have a similar effect! then when buddy is dazed you go into the offensive and start striking his temple with the light! thats what I told the wife to do, and I would do the same thing!


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Then the class of lights under discussion becomes tactical. I don't know what a class 3 is, much less how to get it, or if it's possible to do so.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> Then the class of lights under discussion becomes tactical. I don't know what a class 3 is, much less how to get it, or if it's possible to do so.


Go get an ATF stamp, get some fingerprinting, some extensive background checks, and get signed off! let me know if you do eh!


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

I guess you would have to check in your state. :grin:

I am a slow typer. My grammar and spelling is terrible. This tends to keep me from typing out my entire thought. The message in the 2% flash band thing is that the gain from the surface of the sun bright or vomit inducing strobe is usually had by people with access to flash bang, gas, concussion ect. I am not swat, SF, or a space shuttle door gunner. If I am in a WROL situation and find myself in a place where I need these then I need to find a new rout.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

SecretPrepper said:


> I guess you would have to check in your state. :grin:
> 
> I am a slow typer. My grammar and spelling is terrible. This tends to keep me from typing out my entire thought. The message in the 2% flash band thing is that the gain from the surface of the sun bright or vomit inducing strobe is usually had by people with access to flash bang, gas, concussion ect. I am not swat, SF, or a space shuttle door gunner. If I am in a WROL situation and find myself in a place where I need these then I need to find a new rout.


Yup. lol. must be a tough neighborhood?!?! maybe he's from Phily, or Detroit?


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Try operating with a strobe. It is difficult to say the least. Out doors is easier but still takes training to use effectively. The use of a bright light single flash is the same way yes it will be effective aginst your target but will also distort your night vision. Some tactical gear is to operation specific with high level training to be used effectively by civilians. Im not calling it tati-cool but without training one could do themselves more harm than good with them. I have gone deeper than I wanted to here. The original message was meant to be humorous. That is how it was delivered to me. oh well


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Yup....and it even has a strobe at 960 lumens meant for tactical work.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

With 44 reviews, and only 3 of them being less than 5 stars, it certainly seems capable of holding up to its description.
Like one of the reviews said, if they dropped the CR123s and cheap carabiner from the kit, and included a second rechargeable, it would be a near perfect buy.


----------



## kesomik (Aug 19, 2017)

I am looking to buy a rechargeable flashlight. It is an old post. Thus, I want to ask what is the best rechargeable flashlight of 2017? What do you think about Fenix uc35 rechargeable flashlight?


----------



## Folklore (Apr 6, 2021)

Smokin04 said:


> ANYTHING made in China is better than made stuff made here


I do not know if you need a tactical flashlight for use as a weapon-mounted under-barrel flashlight. 
If we are talking about a weapon-mounted under-barrel flashlight, then on this Russian-speaking resource about Chinese under-barrel flashlight said so (in automatic translation): 
"Most of the modern lanterns are of Chinese origin, and were developed in the same place, in China. However, due to the complete ban on civilian firearms, Chinese developers do not really understand what they are designing and do not have the opportunity to test their products "in the field" (on weapons).
The problem could be solved with a recoil test bench. But among all our visits to almost all the lamp factories in China, we have never come across such equipment. The maximum is vibration tables, the efforts of which are not enough for a full-fledged test."
Flashlight Mechanics and Firearm Recoil


----------

